# Simple Lathe Dial Indicator Holder



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2019)

We have all seen these. I made one out of aluminum the first time. I found it to be so handy, I made another one. I used Joe Pie's alignment tool on the rotary table for the first time.





Not my best work but it will do the job.
Scrap steel and a Shars indicator, $25 tool.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 20, 2019)

Very nice, Jeff!


----------



## stioc (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice work, just to clarify, the idea is to be able to hold it in a tool holder?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes, I use a dedicated Shars CXA tool holder to check run out when adjusting a part in a 4 jaw chuck.
Quick and easy. I got the idea from Mr. Pete. He made a couple different versions including one with the dovetails.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2019)

Mounted and ready to go to work. Total investment = $48. If I dedicate a tool holder.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Beats the magnet and adjustable arms and all that.  I'll have to do the same.


----------



## barnett (Mar 2, 2020)

Very nice !
 I'm gonna have to make one too. 
Is Joe still selling those ?


----------

